# My two tanks - updated June 28. pix pg.2



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Tank #1 - 65 gallon angelfish / tetra tank


























Tank #2 - 110 gallon Malawi tank


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful tanks and so contrasting. I love how big and vibrant green your plants are. Really makes it look like a wild biotope for the angels and community fish to swim in.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

great tanks !


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Very green and lush looking tank. Those vals/eel grass are tall!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice, like Seahorse Fanatic said, the contrast is dramatic. Beautifully done, both of them.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> Very green and lush looking tank. Those vals/eel grass are tall!


Thanks. Those are actually onion plants. I trimmed them back before the pics were taken. I probably trimmed 3 feet off some of the leaves. They grow faster than the weeds in my lawn!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Both tanks looks great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Rich, those are two beautiful setups! Iam liking the planted angel-tetra/plant one the most! Quite the green thumb you have they all look healthy and lush! Your malawi setup looks active, and has quite the healthy fish so it seems! Thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Luke78 said:


> Rich, those are two beautiful setups! Iam liking the planted angel-tetra/plant one the most! Quite the green thumb you have they all look healthy and lush! Your malawi setup looks active, and has quite the healthy fish so it seems! Thanks for sharing your photos!


Thanks Luke. Now if only that green thumb applied to house plants, and my garden...oh well, I guess weeds are green...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tanks Rich! Thanks for sharing


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I felt the urge to re-scape..so..here are the results...
65 gallon angels - sold one pair of angels to get rid of fighting. took out a couple sword plants, added some random rocks..added Odyssea light fixture with LED moonlights from Canadian Aquatics..
























New additions, from LikeitLow. 4 juvie kribs








Moonlights


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

110 Malawi tank. Moved rocks around, added some driftwood for the bn plecos that are eagerly ending my brown algae issue. My petricolas and multipunct cats were playing shy...no pics. Waiting for finances to allow a new light fixture with LED moonlights...
























Metraclima sp. Dolphin








Hongi (soon to be a daddy!)


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Seems like forever since I posted anything more than "nice tank!!" on here...but ever since last summer's reno ended, the tanks have been stable, happy, no deaths, no additions..

However, rescaping was the name of the game after our reno's ...and I got inspired by those who have planted African tanks. So...with the help of some folks selling some nice Vals (thanks MonkE and a non-member) this is the new look...two of those vals are 7 feet long...








[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

The 65 got a face lift as well...and will undergo another one...the hornwort has to go...got some extra Vals to replace it with, but I want to wait a bit..my kribs had babies again, so I don't want to disturb them...








[/URL]







[/URL]


----------

